# Step 7 MicroWin auf Win 7



## Franzjosef (11 März 2011)

Hallo 
Kann mir jemand sagen ob es eine neuere Version von Step7 MicroWin für Windows 7 32bit gibt?

Danke


----------



## Nordischerjung (11 März 2011)

Einmal schnell GESUCHT, Seite 3 Post#28
Hat geschätzte 20 sekunden gedauert


----------

